# JPG ohne weissen Rand



## Tobias K. (18. Februar 2004)

moin


Hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
Ich hab eine BMP und will sie in eine JPG umwandeln. Das Problem ist das die JPG dann einen weissen Rand hat. Hab bis jetzt nur mit Paint gearbeitet also ich hab keine Ahnung.
Wie krieg ich sie ohne Rand konvertiert.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Dein Bild nach der Umwandlung einfach noch mal beschneiden, bis der Rand weg ist.


----------

